# hello dubai ppl



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

The cough wife and i will be coming over for a week in feb to check out area and speak to employer etc.... can any1 suggest somewhere to stay (cheap).
We re looking at moving over pretty soon after that and i quite like the look of the marina (just a very small place falls just in budget). is it easy to get from airport to dubai centre/marina? thanks..


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

how long are your cough wife and you planning to stay? because if is longer than a week maybe is better to look for apartment accomodation rather than a hotel ?? just saying...


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

pitch a tent up somewhere in the desert....

only cheap place here......

We will rent our spare room at a great rate! haha


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> pitch a tent up somewhere in the desert....
> 
> only cheap place here......
> 
> We will rent our spare room at a great rate! haha


do you live in desert? how many rooms does your tent have?



Just a week for us mere mortals..... I am still on UK wage and TAX system.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hahaha if ur on uk tax system, im surprised you can afford a flight....
haha no i dont, we live in marina...


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> hahaha if ur on uk tax system, im surprised you can afford a flight....
> haha no i dont, we live in marina...


funny you should mention the flights.... i was thinking of hitching tbh


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

its some hitch hike...
Why dont you swim...

Or better still get a company to pay for you to visit like we did!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> its some hitch hike...
> Why dont you swim...
> 
> Or better still get a company to pay for you to visit like we did!


that is what i ve got everything crossed for- i put it to them that i would take time from my busy schedule....all they do is pay. Deal or No deal? i will keep u posted of their reply. J


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

good move. what type of company is it?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

If this is the first face to face contact you have had with the company, they should pay. It's very common for the prospective employer to pay for a 'look see'. This often includes a whole family, so for a couple, it shouldn't be too much of an ask.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> The cough wife and i will be coming over for a week in feb to check out area and speak to employer etc.... can any1 suggest somewhere to stay (cheap).
> We re looking at moving over pretty soon after that and i quite like the look of the marina (just a very small place falls just in budget). is it easy to get from airport to dubai centre/marina? thanks..


Firstly, there is really no such thing as a centre of Dubai. The city is spread out with various distinct areas. As a visitor you can get taxis wherever you need to go. The airport is approx 35kms from the Marina. 

Before you decide where to live, you need to know where you would be working, so that you can avoid sitting in traffic for hours each week.

Regarding accommodation on your trip (although as Flossie said for any staff above a certain level employers usually pay) there are a number of budget hotels across the city, including Novotel, Ibis and Premier Inn. I think some have special offers at the moment (Ibis AED 399?) but google will be your friend.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And Arabian Courtyard Hotel, they're doing some good deals, but Novotel (Blue bar - great Jazz and Leffe) or Ibis I reckon are your best bet...


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

excellent! thanks for the help, My most recent reply from "head admin" (Im assuming this is like a HR department confirmed my CV was in order and all I have to wait for now is confirmtion from "the concerned one" who is out of town for 2 days!! Argh ! I am _giggling like a little girl_< excuse my lack of decent grammer but my head is swimming with what ifs etc...I soooooooooooooo want this job.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd go to Tesco's and stock up on the Andrex then....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im i getting the fob off? aw man dont say that. got ur msn ty..


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

hey thats gotta be the worse bit of editing ever fpmfpl


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fnaar, fnaar....


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> funny you should mention the flights.... i was thinking of hitching tbh


Hi there

Don't know where you and your cough wife are from but I take it that your are from the UK with your other posts about fuel!!(sorry if I got this wrong) but my husband and I came out a few weeks ago on a "look and see" we flew KLM through Amsterdam and the flights were only 291 return. Myself and family are also coming back out in Feb and got flights again with KLM for not much more - maybe an option to look at if you are having to pay.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

dallan said:


> Hi there
> 
> Don't know where you and your cough wife are from but I take it that your are from the UK with your other posts about fuel!!(sorry if I got this wrong) but my husband and I came out a few weeks ago on a "look and see" we flew KLM through Amsterdam and the flights were only 291 return. Myself and family are also coming back out in Feb and got flights again with KLM for not much more - maybe an option to look at if you are having to pay.


that is a very good price- is that each or for both? ive got 595 pounds for 2 returns from newcstle... thanks for the tip though. 
(was the flight ok?) i absolutly detest flying...


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> that is a very good price- is that each or for both? ive got 595 pounds for 2 returns from newcstle... thanks for the tip though.
> (was the flight ok?) i absolutly detest flying...


No that was each from Edinburgh. The flight was ok it was an overnight there and a day flight coming back. KLM were really good and Amsterdam airport was pretty good. On the way back we flew Air France via Paris and wasn't that impressed. However ask me the same when I've got to do it with 3 kids on toe and no hubby but mother in law instead!!!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

dallan said:


> No that was each from Edinburgh. The flight was ok it was an overnight there and a day flight coming back. KLM were really good and Amsterdam airport was pretty good. On the way back we flew Air France via Paris and wasn't that impressed. However ask me the same when I've got to do it with 3 kids on toe and no hubby but mother in law instead!!!!


woo you are very brave! and your hubby is very smart (not being on that flight)

how did your look/see go? where did you stay.. did u have any doubts.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> woo you are very brave! and your hubby is very smart (not being on that flight)
> 
> how did your look/see go? where did you stay.. did u have any doubts.


Actually its probably easier without him - at least my mother i law will help entertaining the children!!!!

I think we stayed in a Holiday Inn Express out near the Dry Docks (sorry can't remember the name) and my hubby is staying in one in Internet City for a few days before he gets the keys for our villa.

We are in a different position from you as my priorities were schools and houses and thats what we went and looked at. It also gave us a good idea of places that we wanted to stay and those that we didn't!!! Also it meant that my hubby knew where I wanted to stay and type of accomodation we wanted so when he came out in Jan it would be easier for him to find. However we were really lucky and have managed to secure a villa last week so his job is done for him!!!

My only doubts are for me it has to be said!!! Hubby will be at work and children will be at school so its me that will probably have the difficult job of finding friends - but am sure after awhile that will happen (I hope!!) I'm not so bothered about nights out etc although a few would be nice!! as I will no doubt be running about after the children after school its more things to do during the day.

I certainly would recommend going out even if you have to pay yourself it gives you a better feel for it all. Best of luck on your visit.


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

dallan said:


> Actually its probably easier without him - at least my mother i law will help entertaining the children!!!!
> 
> I think we stayed in a Holiday Inn Express out near the Dry Docks (sorry can't remember the name) and my hubby is staying in one in Internet City for a few days before he gets the keys for our villa.
> 
> ...


just the fact you are in a forum chatting to ppl shows you dont have any probs making friends- with an 80% expat commuinity you be laughing... i think its like the more you put in the more get back.. go to weekend meets etc prob loads of mums in your position too- You could hold a mum tea and biscuit day where you could sit and moan abt us men with the other school mums....now i know all wimen are good at that....


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> just the fact you are in a forum chatting to ppl shows you dont have any probs making friends- with an 80% expat commuinity you be laughing... i think its like the more you put in the more get back.. go to weekend meets etc prob loads of mums in your position too- You could hold a mum tea and biscuit day where you could sit and moan abt us men with the other school mums....now i know all wimen are good at that....


LOL yeh am sure we could - that may take a lot longer than a day!!!! My son swims competitively where we stay just now and I am very involved in that and have loads of really good friends through that so am hoping that I could do the same in Dubai and then that would help me out a bit - not really like some mums that would "do lunch" every day!!! Or go out every night and get plastered!!! (although I do like a few drinks now and again!!!)


----------

